# pregnant and constant D



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

hi. I'm 22 weeks pregnant and the dr is making me take lomotil twice a day because i already lost 10 pounds due to diareah. i thought your supposed to get constipated by now? i just want to have a normal bowel again. i've been on this every day for 3 months now. and works during the day, but then right when i wakeup i have D. so at least i'm only having it once a day instead of 6. it's very frustrating.kel


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kelly, I had one pregnancy like you are having as well. The Doc made me take imodium by the 4th month and even with that I only gained 10 lbs with the entire pregnancy. The baby however was perfectly healthy at 7lbs 2oz and I was much relieved. This was my second baby so it was rough on our son, who was three, since I did so much bathroom time.But the Doc explained that the baby takes whatever it needs from us. He was more concerned with my health at that point because he knew the baby would take whatever it needed. He also said I would be depleted when it was over and he was right. I ended having to take even more vitamins & supplements once I delivered and for months afterwards. I decided not to breastfeed. I was very weak for a while yet as soon as I was no longer pregnant,... the D calmed right down. So just keep in mind.. with some folks the D calms down after a few months and with others the flare lasts the whole time but.... it is time limited, worth it and what a gift to get at the end.







Also, FYI, my IBS seemed to go away completely with my first pregnancy.. go figure. So everyone is different and one person can be different from one pregnancy to the next.Just keep communicating and working with your Doc. Any concerns you have... bring to them at your appointments or call in between. I asked my Doc to let me know when or if I should worry and that helped me let go of some of the worry I had for the baby. She's fine today! And I am sure your lil one will be too. Just take care of you as best you can. And remember.. you aren't alone.







BQ


----------



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

thankyou bq, your words were encouraging. it has been a really rough road. i realized that the lomotil i was taking was giving me anxiety and restlessness, but completely stopped the d. i can't deal with all those side effects, so the pharmacist said that i could take immodium and lomotil together and to only take 1 lomotil instead of two so i taper off slowly so i don't get withdrwals from the lomotil since i've been on it everyday for 3 months straight. i'm starting that todat, i really hope it works cause if i have so much diareah, then my stomache starts to not feel good and i can take care of my 2 year old. i see my obgyn on tuesday so i'll talk tohim too.kelly


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Kelly,I'm sorry to hear you are having such a hard time!Have you tried taking some extra calcium? Calcium with Vitamin D (no magnesium!) can be constipating for others and can be quite nice for us D types. And during pregnancy your body can use it even more than usual. If you haven't already, you might also talk to your dr about your prenatals. Some will be more constipating than others and you won't want one with something in it to offset constipation.I've never taken Lomotil so am not familiar with with withdrawal from it. I do know Imodium is safe for you to take during pregnancy. Good luck!


----------

